# Endlich: Dieses Tool knackt den Windows 7 Bootscreen



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

Endlich ist's soweit nu kann man laut Quelle mit einem Tool was schon länger gibt den Bootscreen ändern.

Schaut es euch selber an.

Windows 7 Bootscreen ändern: Mit dem richtigen Tool ganz einfach - CHIP Online


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. April 2011)

Woher wusste ich, das es jetzt schon Bootanimationen mit dem Apfel gibt?! .-.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Low (17. April 2011)

Weil Apple einfach geil ist.
Ich lasse trotzdem alles so wie es ist. Diese 4 Sekunden die der Bootscreen angezeigt wird


----------



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Weil Apple einfach geil ist.
> Ich lasse trotzdem alles so wie es ist. Diese 4 Sekunden die der Bootscreen angezeigt wird



Ich warte nur darauf das die Leute im Forum schreiben "Hilfe! Mein Windows startet nich mehr"


----------



## ghostadmin (17. April 2011)

Cool probier ich gleich aus.... Wollte Winschrott eh mal wieder neu machen. 

Edit: Na toll, es hat funktioniert....


----------



## KOF328 (17. April 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kann man den Bootscreen auch bei Windows 7 schon längst ändern?
Naja, habe mich damit noch gar nicht Beschäftigt. Als ich XP hatte hab ich auch auf das ganze Custom-gedöhns gesetzt, villeicht findet sich auch was schönes für Win7 aber man muss schon sagen dass die Standardanimation sehr schick ist


----------



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man den Bootscreen auch bei Windows 7 schon längst ändern?
> Naja, habe mich damit noch gar nicht Beschäftigt. Als ich XP hatte hab ich auch auf das ganze Custom-gedöhns gesetzt, villeicht findet sich auch was schönes für Win7 aber man muss schon sagen dass die Standardanimation sehr schick ist


 
Hatte ich ja oben mit rein geschrieben gehabt...nur jetzt ist es "Offiziel"


----------



## King_Sony (17. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Ich warte nur darauf das die Leute im Forum schreiben "Hilfe! Mein Windows startet nich mehr"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. April 2011)

Mal ernst hast er brauch so was ? 
Wenn ich denn Pc an schlate mach in der zwischen zeit was anders da sehe ich das nicht mal daher sinnlos eigenlich für 5 bis 10sek seinen Pc damit zu müllen !


----------



## job314403 (17. April 2011)

Ich finds auch sinnlos am besten noch wenn man ne SSD hat dann sieht man das Ding noch kürzer


----------



## RC Shad0w (17. April 2011)

wie schauts damit aus, den komischen bootscreen gänzlich abzuschalten. denn ich bin mir sicher das meine ssd darauf wartet, dass die dämliche animation vorbei ist, um endlich mein windows starten zu können. der nachfolgende screen ist nämlich nur 1 sekunde zu sehen


----------



## restarts666 (17. April 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal ernst hast er brauch so was ?
> Wenn ich denn Pc an schlate mach in der zwischen zeit was anders da sehe ich das nicht mal daher sinnlos eigenlich für 5 bis 10sek seinen Pc damit zu müllen !


 

alter lern mal deutsch...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. April 2011)

Naja, über den Sinn von Software wie diese kann man streiten.


----------



## wintobi (17. April 2011)

Ich finds richtig toll!!


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

Die sind ja mal sowas von hässlich.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. April 2011)

Nette Idee, aber imho völlig sinnlos


----------



## sinthor4s (17. April 2011)

iIch schalte meinen PC nur einmal am Tag an... und während dessen bin ich in der Regel in der Küche oder
auf der Toilette... hat für mich also keinen Reiz


----------



## Jan565 (17. April 2011)

Toller schnick schnack. Ich brauche es auf keinen Fall. Werde sowas auch nie laden. Wozu denn auch, mein Rechner ist jetzt schon ein paar Wochen an ohne Pause, ich sehe das Teil eh nie!


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. April 2011)

Müllt doch nur den PC zu. Da bleib ich erst mal bei meinem Vista-Bootscreen


----------



## NCphalon (17. April 2011)

Also das Stargate un das Umbrella Logo ham schon was


----------



## Hagrid (17. April 2011)

Also ich blick da gerade nicht ganz durch. Ihr meint doch diese Animation, wo der türkise Hintergrund ist und da "Willkommen" steht?! Da hab ich schon ziemlich lange einen anderen Hintergrund...


----------



## ghostadmin (17. April 2011)

Nöö das ist damit nicht gemeint. Der Bootscreen, also dieses Windows Logo Gehusche ganz am Anfang.


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. April 2011)

Die vier bunten Punkte, die zum "Windows-Window" werden.

Aber warum das ändern?

Ich weiß nur, dass der Versuch bei meinem XP damals gründlich in die Hose ging.
_(Gut, bei dem Rechner ging sowiso fast immer alles in die Hose...)_

Trotzdem isses ein Gimmick zum Zumüllen vom Rechner - muss nicht sein...

MfG


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. April 2011)

restarts666 schrieb:


> alter lern mal deutsch...


 
Und Du solltest lesen lernen!

Ich Quote mal CrimsoN 2.0s Signatur 





> *Sry für meine Rechtschreibung/Grammatik habe leider* LRS


----------



## Hagrid (17. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nöö das ist damit nicht gemeint. Der Bootscreen, also dieses Windows Logo Gehusche ganz am Anfang.



Achso. Ja dann ist das ja Blödsinn. Aber bei diesem türkisen "Willkommen" habe ich Augenkrebs bekommen, das andere geht ja noch.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. April 2011)

Das kann man auch ändern. Das geht irgendwo in der Registry, oder mit Zusatzsoftware wie DisplayFusion. Eigentlich ist die Software dazu gedacht, ein paar Multimonitorfunktionalitäten zu erweitern aber für den Loginscreen kann man sie auch benutzen


----------



## Becksq9 (17. April 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und Du solltest lesen lernen!
> 
> Ich Quote mal CrimsoN 2.0s Signatur



Naja vielleicht sollte er sich ab und an den Text lieber nochmal durchlesen bevor sowas rauskommt wie "schlate" 

Lesen kann er doch(oder?)


----------



## Stingray93 (17. April 2011)

wie gut das der bootvorgang bei mir eh nur 3 Sekunden dauert...dafür brauch ich keinen neuen Bootscreen


----------



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

Ohje das meine "neuigkeit" solche ausmasse nimmt


----------



## alm0st (17. April 2011)

Für die super duper coolen g4ngxxxxtas bestimmt echt interessant....


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. April 2011)

Vor allem für die, die bei Mehrkernern die Taktfrequenzen zusammenrechnen bzw. alles von Kernanzahl und Takt abhängig machen  (hatte neulich wieder so einen Fall)


----------



## Clawhammer (17. April 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Vor allem für die, die bei Mehrkernern die Taktfrequenzen zusammenrechnen bzw. alles von Kernanzahl und Takt abhängig machen  (hatte neulich wieder so einen Fall)



Hier im Forum?

Das möchte ich sehen


----------



## X Broster (17. April 2011)

Hmm, ja das klappte mit Tune Up 2009/2010 damals schon sehr gut.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. April 2011)

@Berliner_Bengel:

Hier doch nicht 
Ich meine das gefährliche, aber Questreiche RL.


----------



## Jami (17. April 2011)

Versucht Chip Frust zu kompensieren, weil sie keine 3 Ausgaben "So gestalten sie ihr Windows 7 um, so dass es ein perfekter Design-Klon von Windows 8 ist" herausgeben können, einfach weil Windows 8 genau gleich aussehen wird? Ist doch wahr...


----------



## Memphys (17. April 2011)

kA, ich hab hier aber die neueste Ausgabe von meinem Vadder liegen und es sieht fast nach Computer-BLÖD aus 
Die sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. April 2011)

job314403 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch sinnlos am besten noch wenn man ne SSD hat dann sieht man das Ding noch kürzer


 
Auch ohne SSD seh ich den nur sehr kurz... und seltenst, weil der PC über Nacht nicht ausgeschaltet wird (da faltet er ). Trotzdem weiß ich auch so, was da dann stehen würde: The apple is a lie! mit ner Birne hinter Fenster 



Jami schrieb:


> Versucht Chip Frust zu kompensieren, weil sie keine 3 Ausgaben "So gestalten sie ihr Windows 7 um, so dass es ein perfekter Design-Klon von Windows 8 ist" herausgeben können, einfach weil Windows 8 genau gleich aussehen wird? Ist doch wahr...



Das machen sie doch schon seit Win 98 so. Mein Vater hatte früher so ein Aufsatz verwendet, jeweils für Win 98 zu Xp, und von XP zu Vista. und nix ging mehr so wie es sein sollte, vor allem waren updaten und defragmentieren nicht mehr möglich. Und das teil wieder löschen sowieso nicht


----------



## RC Shad0w (18. April 2011)

wieso sollte das mit ssd schneller gehen? das dauert genauso lange.nämlichich genauso lange wie die animation b raucht. ergo, würde ich gerne die animation komplett ausschalten und dann booten lassen. das müsste schneller gehen


----------



## Rabi (18. April 2011)

Endlich - darauf hat die Welt gewaret... 
Wer braucht so was? Den Bootscreen sehe ich max. 5 Sekunden, wenn ich beim Booten überhaupt vor dem PC sitze.


----------



## Lelwani (18. April 2011)

Is das ne news wert Tuneup und sicher einige andere programme können das schon seit Jahren


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> wieso sollte das mit ssd schneller gehen? das dauert genauso lange.nämlichich genauso lange wie die animation b raucht. ergo, würde ich gerne die animation komplett ausschalten und dann booten lassen. das müsste schneller gehen


 
Mann kann es ausschalten aber schneller wird's dadurch nicht! habs selbst ausprobiert...man sieht dann noch 4 punkte oben links vom Login screen


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Is das ne news wert Tuneup und sicher einige andere programme können das schon seit Jahren


 
Das was du meinst ist der Login Screen! Hier ging es aber um den BOOT screen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. April 2011)

Becksq9 schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht sollte er sich ab und an den Text lieber nochmal durchlesen bevor sowas rauskommt wie "schlate"
> 
> Lesen kann er doch(oder?)


 
Eben nicht gut, da LRS ja *Lese*-Rechtschreibschwäche bedeutet. Das hat meine Schwester auch und Fehler fallen da einen nicht auf, da die Wörter nicht gut erfasst werden bzw. verschwimmen.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

Meine Güte was hier für ein Drama geschoben wird...wenn man sich die ganzen Beiträge von den Leuten hier anschaut wird man vllt. auch feststellen das da mal nen Buchstabendreher drin ist.

Also gut jetzt und fertig...ich wusste nicht das man hier beim Duden Contest ist...


----------



## Lelwani (18. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Das was du meinst ist der Login Screen! Hier ging es aber um den BOOT screen


 
Nein ich meine schon das, bin mir grad ziemlich sicher das daß mit Tuneup schon ewig geht zumindest kann ich dort alles ändern ohne ausnahme.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Nein ich meine schon das, bin mir grad ziemlich sicher das daß mit Tuneup schon ewig geht zumindest kann ich dort alles ändern ohne ausnahme.



Wenn man XP hat geht das bei Vista bin ich mir nicht sicher, ABER bei Windows 7 geht es DEFINITIV nicht!


----------



## XentroX (18. April 2011)

Brauch ich nicht wirklich..so schnell wie Windows 7 hochfährt, sieht man den eh kaum.


----------



## Soylent (18. April 2011)

Der Bootscreen, also bei Win7 dieses pulsierende Windowslogo, wird eine festgelegte Mindest-Zeit angezeigt. Also redet keinen Müll von wegen "das sieht man eh kaum". Habe selber eine SSD und das Logo ist genauso lang da wie auf meinem Netbook. Interessant wäre es, diese Animation einfach zu entfernen um nochmal 3-5 Sekunden zu gewinnen.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

Müsste doch gehen mit dem Tool. man kann da ja ein statisches Bild anzeigen lassen, also kein seltsames Video mehr das abläuft.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

Soylent schrieb:


> Der Bootscreen, also bei Win7 dieses pulsierende Windowslogo, wird eine festgelegte Mindest-Zeit angezeigt. Also redet keinen Müll von wegen "das sieht man eh kaum". Habe selber eine SSD und das Logo ist genauso lang da wie auf meinem Netbook. Interessant wäre es, diese Animation einfach zu entfernen um nochmal 3-5 Sekunden zu gewinnen.


 
Wie schon gesagt wenn man die Bitmap's also das Video entfernt, ist der Bildschirm solange schwarz wie das normal mit dem Video braucht...

Nur weil man das Video entfernt heisst ja nicht das sich die Treiber, Dienste etc. schneller laden...

Auf deutsch das Video nichts weiteres als wie am Telefon die Warteschleife...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Weil Apple einfach geil ist.



Geil in was, in Beschränkungen auferlegen?


----------



## Progs-ID (18. April 2011)

Naja, für Leute die gerne basteln gerne. Ich bastele zwar gerne, aber ich will dann doch lieber eine dauerhafte Komplettfunktion meiner Produktiv-Rechner, was alle meine Rechner sind und mir diese nicht zerschießen. Wird eventuell mal in einer virtuellen Kiste ausprobiert. Lesezeichen ist gesetzt.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. April 2011)

Die 6x im Jahr wo ich den Rechner neu starte reicht mir eigentlich der Standardbootschirm aus zumal ich sowieso nicht beim Booten zusehe 
Aber thx, werds mir mal zur Seite legen wer weis wer's noch braucht ^^


----------



## Medcha (19. April 2011)

Apple ist geil & geistig benebelte Kleingeister, die anderen Leuten Rechtschreibfehler vorwerfen. 

Wenn man n paar Sekunden sparen würde OK, aber eigentlich fährt der schon recht schnell hoch. Ein anderes Bild kommt überhaupt nicht Frage - unnötig. Der Anmeldebildschirm ist da aus meiner Sicht sinnvoller, in zu editieren. Warum das System dann nicht mehr hochfahren sollte, wie jemand vage vermutet hat,bleibt wohl sein Geheimnis. Witzig wie subjektiv sich die meisten Leute äußern zu eher objektiven Dingen - skurril.


----------



## Clawhammer (19. April 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Warum das System dann nicht mehr hochfahren sollte, wie jemand vage vermutet hat,bleibt wohl sein Geheimnis. Witzig wie subjektiv sich die meisten Leute äußern zu eher objektiven Dingen - skurril.



Eine wage vermutung ist es nicht Ich hab es in eigener erfahrung erfahren (hört sich bekloppt an). Das tool bastelt nicht nur an wichtigen System Dateien rum sondern auch am bootmgr...was bekanntlich der Bootmanager ist

Wenn da jetzt zB in meinem Fall das unglück hat das dass System Abstürtz, freezed oder sonst was...dannn hilft nur noch ne Systemreperatur


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Hat man wenigstens nen Grund sein zugemülltes Windows neu zu installieren.


----------



## Sophix (19. April 2011)

Ist unnötig, und bald haben 1000 Leute Probleme , nen bluescreen , oder was auch immer!


----------



## PontifexM (19. April 2011)

klar sinnlos aber nett ,am bsten gefallen haben mir AC/DC und Iron Maiden


----------



## simpel1970 (19. April 2011)

Absolut sinnlos! ...aber genau das worauf ich gewartet habe


----------



## Clawhammer (19. April 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Absolut sinnlos! ...aber genau das worauf ich gewartet habe



Jo da kommt dein kleines BSOD How to gerade richtig


----------



## ProNoob (19. April 2011)

bald gehts wieder los in deviant art mit dem adobe photoshop duellen... wer kanns am besten und coolsten  

windows seven weed edition usw 

EDIT: achsoo is schon losgegangen 
hab erst gepostet und dann die pics angeschaut ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (19. April 2011)

xD ich dachte das macht man anders herum, Big in Japan was?


----------



## ProNoob (19. April 2011)

nöö das nich nur ich klick nich immer auf nen link deswegen kommen dann solche fails raus


----------

